# Can my passport witness live in Germany ? - application for first child passport



## Penelope P. (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello there,
I am a British Citizen living in Germany with my German husband. Two of my kids have British passports and I would like to apply for one for my youngest (third) child. All were born in Germany. If I apply online, can I ask one of my friends who lives close by to be our witness and confirm our identity ? She is British and a teacher also living here in Germany. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone well enough in UK to ask. 
All advice gratefully received. Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you asked the consulate or whoever issues UK passports? That's where I'd start.


----------

